# Chatt Katt November Catfishing Tournament



## full throttle (Nov 5, 2016)

We will have our last Catfish Tournament of the year at Rood Creek Park on November 19th from 9am to 5pm eastern time. Everyone is welcome to come join us.


----------



## JoeB (Nov 14, 2016)

*Tourney*

Is there a website I can look at the rules and requirements for this tourney? Also looking for info on future tourneys near Columbus or Eufaula.


----------



## sheriff152 (Nov 15, 2016)

Go to facebook.com/chattkatt catfishing for dates and rules.


----------

